# Comment graver un CD à partir d'iTunes?



## alibo (30 Juillet 2004)

ou je suis aveugle, ou je suis idiot (à moins que je ne sois les deux ! )  mais je n'arrive pas à graver un CD à partir d'une sélection opérée dans ma bibliothèque ITunes... pour la simple raison que je ne trouve pas le bouton "GRAVER LE CD" !? où est-il donc ce fichu bouton que m'indique l'aide ITunes ? merci d'avance de votre aide toujours rapide et efficace.


----------



## doojay (30 Juillet 2004)

As tu au moin un graveur? Non je plaisante (même si ce n'est pas toujours apprécié  ) le bouton pour graver est dans le coin en haut à droite de la fenêtre ITunes il est en forme de pseudo camembert ou d'avertissement nucleaire au choix


----------



## alibo (30 Juillet 2004)

oui ! j'ai oublié de préciser mon matériel : IMac G4... ILife 4... 10,2,8...


----------



## alibo (30 Juillet 2004)

ça y est, j'ai trouvé : il faut d'abord créer une liste de lecture et y faire glisser les titres que l'on veut graver, alors, mais alors seulement, apparaît le camembert nucléaire... merci quand même !


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2004)

Petite precision  pour pouvoir graver il faut d'abord faire une liste de lecture:
1 - dans la fenetre principale de la bibliotheque tu selectionne les morceaux que tu veux graver
2 - tu vas dans menu "fichier" > nouvelle liste de lecture a partir de la selection
3 - tu selectionne la nouvelle liste de lecture dans la colone de gauche et la, miracle le bouton "graver" en haut a droite est accessible a la place du bouton "explorer"

Edit: comme quoi c'est pas compliqué et que meme avec des indications imprécises  on y arrive quand meme..


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Juillet 2004)

alibo a dit:
			
		

> ou je suis aveugle, ou je suis idiot (à moins que je ne sois les deux ! ) mais je n'arrive pas à graver un CD à partir d'une sélection opérée dans ma bibliothèque ITunes... pour la simple raison que je ne trouve pas le bouton "GRAVER LE CD" !? où est-il donc ce fichu bouton que m'indique l'aide ITunes ? merci d'avance de votre aide toujours rapide et efficace.


Rappel : avant de s'arracher les cheveux (ou les yeux), il y a une aide intégrée dans toutes les applications, en principe on y trouve ce genre de choses basiques en très très peu de temps. 

Edit : Et en plus c'est pas le bon forum, hop on téléporte !

'+


----------



## backfun (2 Décembre 2009)

J'ai un PC, système Windows XP, j'ai une liste dans I-Tunes, je fais "graver", après avoir pris soin de ne pas dépasser le temps et les mb de mon CD.

Là, il commence la gravure, et après 2-3 morceaux, il passe en finaliser, et me demande un nouveau CD vierge !!

Que faire ?

Pkoi cela fait cela ?

Merci de m'informer


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2009)

Ta liste de lecture ne dépasse pas 74 minutes au total?

Tu as bien réglé les préférences pour graver des CDAudio (et pas des CD de données)?


----------



## backfun (2 Décembre 2009)

Ma liste de lecture dépasse en effet 74 min. car mon CD a une capacité de 90 min.

Pkoi ? N'est-il pas possible de dépasser 74 min. dans I-Tunes ?? (même si le CD indique une plus grande capacité ?

Mais si c'était ça le problème, il m'aurait gravé les 74ères minutes et pas seulement les 3ers morceaux (env. 10 min. de musique) !

Oui j'ai bien choisi CD Audio.


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2009)

iTunes respecte strictement la norme CDAudio qui stipule qu'on ne peut enregistrer que 74 Minutes de musique (ça avait été défini sur la base du plus long morceau de musique classique existant...)

Normalement si tu mets plus de 74 minutes dans ta liste de lecture, quand tu cliques le bouton graver, tu as un message d'erreur indiquant qu'il faut réduire et on ne peut pas aller plus loin.
C'est très curieux le comportement que tu constates (d'autant que ce n'est qu'avec une gravure de CD de données qu'iTunes demande d'insérer d'autres CD quand il en a rempli un et qu'il reste des titres à sauvegarder....)


Une idée au passage.... il est possible que ton graveur reconnaisse mal ces CD 90 minutes. AS-tu essayé avec d'autres marques ou avec des CD standards (74 minutes) ?


----------



## Arlequin (2 Décembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Normalement si tu mets plus de 74 minutes dans ta liste de lecture, quand tu cliques le bouton graver, tu as un message d'erreur indiquant qu'il faut réduire et on ne peut pas aller plus loin.



plus précisément un message d'avertissement, te demandant de confirmer la gravure sur plusieurs Cd ... ou d'annuler

étrange comme comportement, en effet

une piste corrompue ?


----------



## backfun (3 Décembre 2009)

J'ai résolu mon problème de gravage, en fait, j'ai encore perdu un CD en voulant le graver par i-Tunes...
Toutefois, j'ai changé de CD et au lieu d'un CD-R EMTEC, j'ai pris un TDK CD-RW et j'ai passé par mon graveur Nero; là j'ai pu faire "simulation" et tout c'est bien déroulé pour la gravure !

Reste que je ne sais toujours pas pkoi le gravure par i-Tunes n'a pas fonctionné....faudra que j'essaie avec un nouveau CD TDK...pourtant, auparavant j'utilisais les CD EMTEC et tout se passait bien, mais toujours par Néro....mystère

Merci pour vos messages et je vous redirais si j'ai du nouveau !


----------



## backfun (4 Décembre 2009)

J'ai enfin compris pkoi ma gravure ne fonctionnait pas !!!

Il s'agissait effectivement d'un fichier ou d'une piste "corrompue":rateau:.

Lors de la simulation/écoute par la fonction "jouer" des morceaux préparés, je me suis aperçus qu'un de mes morceaux buggait ! Je l'ai retéléchargé et après avoir contrôlé les autres morceaux, la simulation a réussi et j'ai pu graver sans problèmes mon CD


----------

